
Ask HN: What Are Hard Things? - hownottowrite
There’s a post at the op of the first page called “How to do hard things.” It made me wonder, “What do HN folks consider hard?” Any answers are viable based on your fame of reference in the space-time continuum.
======
auslegung
Getting enough sleep while raising two toddlers. I’m not being cute here.
Everything else in my life has suffered because my sleep is worse. At this
point I’m considering lowering my personal expectations until one of them is
in school, rather than struggle and fight only to feel like I’m not
consistently doing the things I need to do.

~~~
h2odragon
> lowering my personal expectations

Yes. raising one toddler was harder than I expected, two is not simple
addition. Like kittens. It's an exponent. Figure when the youngest hits 10 you
may be able to have a life of your own. By that time your goals may have
changed. The sleep thing does get better eventually but then everything else
happens.

There's other opinions and I say nothing against them; but i will repeat what
others have said: It's worth the time. Raising another human being truly is
one of the most rewarding things one can do.

------
dorkusmagnus
Not easy things.

